# Flawless



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Flawless​

I remember now.

I remember the destruction of our former brothers on _Istvaan III_, the deaths of those that would never follow our beloved Primarch to the fulfillment of the great war. The feeling at such wanton carnage and destruction brings fulfilment to me and sends shivers of anticipation for the next battle.

And a longing for the last.

We are over the world of _Galtrax_ and this will be our testing ground. As a successor to the mother legion we seek to bring more souls to _She-Who-Thirsts,_ this world seems right for the picking.

I try to focus on the job at hand, I have been tasked by my _lord Eleaxus the Flawless_ to take my company and bring souls to the mighty _Dark Prince. _He has promised me much honour and much stimuli but more then that he has promised that we shall receive our masters favour.

_Galtrax_ is a world of sin and I can almost taste the scents in the air as we land one hundred and forty kilometres west of the only human city. I breathe deeply and smile at the smells that assault my senses.

There is a population of over two million, less then we are used too but enough to keep our dark lord satisfied. My Sargent Benaslon, he already hungers for the stimuli, I can see it in his eyes and I have to reign him in, there will be plenty of time to let loose his passions, for now I need him coherent.

At least until we get there.

And so we do, working the way we always have, combat stimulants riding high in our systems, oh great dark one this is how life should be. What little these mortals know about the true pleasures of the flesh. 

There is more to it then that.

The combat drugs fuel our stimuli, gives us everything we need to heighten the pleasure but nothing is more important then what we do with these stupid mortals. They say we cannot enter them like normal humans.

Oh they are so wrong in that. Becoming space marines took that urge away from us but since becoming the favoured of _Slaanesh_ that has changed. We take what humans call the brothel first and I tell my company to do what they want, this is in the dark pleasures name and let us make it all the more for her to hear.

My sergeants are first and I am hardly surprised, the combat drugs have heightened them to beyond any thing that the dogs of the false god could ever achieve. They take the women and the men, it cares not who they are, just that their souls will be offered to the dark god of pleasure. Already I can see that veteran Sargent Joas will be favoured by _Slaanesh_, he has half male and half female features and his skin is changing becoming more feminine in its appearance but with the harshness of a man, it might not be too long before he bears more then the gods favours.

We are the _Flawless Host_, an offshoot of the _Emperors Children_. Some of my company were created after we retreated to the eye but those in command and myself were there when we besieged _Terra_, I warred alongside the greatest our legion had to offer.

_Karosean, Lucius, Eidolin _and of course our beloved father himself. As I think of him my eyes roll back and as I cut a man in two his screams cause me to shudder. Their screams of mercy make us all shudder the emotion is exquisite.

It is the signal we need and this place will never be the same, the Order's are the same as always that I give, take slaves, take the children, for they are the future work force of our company and maybe warriors. Take some women as concubines for our lord and men for labour but kill the rest.

Kill them in the most inventive way anyone ever can and oh we do.

Some of my men strip the skins from the bodies of their screaming victims to be worn as cloaks later; it is believed by some that the skin of our kills allow us to trap their souls within our armour and give us pleasure beyond pleasure.

As we feel their suffering everyday and night here-after to remind us of how perfect we are and how imperfect they are. 

Some of my warriors take to crucifying them and it gives me a surge of pride as I hear the pleas for mercy that they will not have and I can feel the god with us. The souls offered so far will swell his palace in the warp. 

_*Oh dark mistress, dark prince these souls are for you and you alone.*_

Bolter fire rips bodies in two and some of my men howl in delight as they play their games of fox and hounds. They take legs off before they blow bodies apart others use their chain axes or their swords to hack the bodies to pieces releasing their souls in the name of the god we love.

We defile everything about this place and the ruling elite is left to me. That pleasure is always given to me. I have moulded my company in a way that ensures their loyalty. It is a fool who believes they can usurp me from my rightful place as their Lord Commander. 

As I make them watch what my brothers do to those who will not be returning with us to the _Heat of Pleasure_ I can smell their fear, their bodies reek of urine and shit and it is as intoxicating to me as my drugs.

I tell them that I will save those who kill their spouses. I always offer this for it amuses me and allows me to experience the mastery of holding their lives in my hand. They are so fearful that the survival instinct kicks in and before my amused eyes they become animals. 

Caged animals and batter each other senseless the blood flows and the screams of the survivalists become screams of terror. More so when those that hadn’t battered their former lovers and family members to death realised that they were going to suffer a fate worse then death.

I order an altar built from the remains of the people here and in a great ceremony to the ever loving _Slaanesh_ I rip the hearts from those stupid enough to survive my challenge.

My name is Lord Commander Halter Jovotch and I scream my devotion to my god and my father followed by my men, we are the _Flawless Host_ and when a world comes under our eyes the Imperium will weep.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Well, SCARY!*

This story is very disturbing. It is not one of my favorites but I am still a fan. 

some misspelled words are here. But other than that pretty freaking frightening. .. and grose! :shok:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Great short, Gothik, I'm hoping it's an introduction to a longer story, as it promises to be, well, badass.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i was planning on doing a series of stories with them while i also work on renegades sort of a break between as renegades is fast becoming my pride and joy. I lookd through lexicom and found these guys and thought aha ok sicko journey here. 

Thanks for the compliments...this comes from listening to static X and Marylin in the same night ho hum....


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

saw the mistakes adrian, thanks for pointng them out corrected now


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*cool.*

I am glad I could be of help. I think you should continue the renigade series, It could be fun. :shok:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

> eyes and I have to rein him in, there


Missed one.  


Very brutal, very dark. Quite well written though, something I wouldn`t mind reading more of.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

lol gthanks serp lol


----------

